# New flooring install



## TheQball (Jan 4, 2015)

Our house is 10 years old.  my wife and I have owned it for 8.  The original carpet and linoleum tile was becoming a horror show.  2 kids, a cat and a dog have taken thier toll on it.  We finally pulled the trigger on new floors.  we went with a lamimate.  I have a deep rooted respect for those of y'all who do this for a living. My back and knees are killing me!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job and the memories do get better with time.


----------



## TheQball (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, Neal.  next step is to replace all the baseboards.  I want to sub that out as I want it to be perfect and my finish skills are far from that.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2015)

If you are going with painted molding, the most important tool is dap caulking. Start in closets, with a little practice, you can do a nice job.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 4, 2015)

Why hire it out? A few simple tools will make it easy and more then pay for what you would have paid someone else to do it and you would still have the tools for future jobs.
Why do they need to be replaced?


----------



## havasu (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job so far. I agree, do the baseboards yourself. You'll be an expert by the time you get done.


----------



## TheQball (Jan 5, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Why hire it out? A few simple tools will make it easy and more then pay for what you would have paid someone else to do it and you would still have the tools for future jobs.
> Why do they need to be replaced?



They need to be replaced because the ones that the builder installed were pretty bland and basic.  I want something a little taller and a bit more stylish.  Maybe you guys are right about doing it myself.  It is baseboard and the cuts are pretty basic, after all.  

What tools would you guys recommend to do the job proper?  I have a 10" miter saw, what tooth blade would you use?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

!0" saw will limit you to about 4" molding and inside corners are done with a coping saw, takes a little practise.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8ccy0wLErQ[/ame]


----------



## TheQball (Jan 5, 2015)

nealtw said:


> 10" saw will limit you to about 4" molding and inside corners are done with a coping saw, takes a little practice.



I wanted to go atleast 5" on the base.  Looks like I need to upgrade, gosh darn it!  You think a 12" with a slider would do it?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I cope my inside corners using a jigsaw.Works great and quick however it is a very expensive and smooth running Bosch jigsaw.You can lay the saw table on the 45 and go for it.
 If you don't want to cope,these come in very handy and will tell you what to cut each angle to.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000B8N0SU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2015)

...and just remember, if the cuts are not tight, a bit of paintable caulking will hide most flaws.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

cheaper angle finder
http://www.harborfreight.com/multipurpose-angle-finder-1028.html


----------



## TheQball (Jan 5, 2015)

havasu said:


> ...and just remember, if the cuts are not tight, a bit of paintable caulking will hide most flaws.



Reminds me of a saying.  "Caulk and paint make a carpenter what he aint"


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

TheQball said:


> I wanted to go atleast 5" on the base.  Looks like I need to upgrade, gosh darn it!  You think a 12" with a slider would do it?



Is your saw compound? Head lays over to 45*.
Otherwize 12 inch will work  and just tell the wife you need a slider but they are big.


----------



## TheQball (Jan 5, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Is your saw compound? Head lays over to 45*.
> Otherwize 12 inch will work  and just tell the wife you need a slider but they are big.



It does lay over.  It's a Craftsman 10" compound miter saw.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 5, 2015)

It will work if you use a molding that is mostly flat on both sides like the one in the video, as you will have to do some cuts with the board upside down.
Setting the correct angle is tricky laying down. One trick is to have some chunks of 2x4 and cut angle on those with miter and then use that to lean the blade over to match the angle.
But what you do need is a small compresser and a pin nailer.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice job and I also recommend DIY on the trim. The only time you will have any problems is if the wall isnt square to the floor or the other wall you are joining into. Just leave yourself a little stock and take your time you can get every miter to fit perfect. I sometimes use 2 short pieces of scrap first to test the corner for fit if in question. Your house is new enough everything should go smooth.


----------



## danielvhenny (Dec 23, 2015)

choosing out best contractor will help to remodel your home.


----------

